# USVI - St. John Car Rental



## riverdees05 (Apr 5, 2010)

Any experience with car rental agencies in St John?  If so, how was it?  Looking for a week rental


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is some info. from Starwood owners who visit Westin St. John.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...s.com&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Where are you staying?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 5, 2010)

Coconut Coast Villas 
P.O. Box 1405 St. John USVI 00831-0618 
Phone (800) 858-7989 Email: info@coconutcoast.com 

We have a three bedroom unit from 12/25/2010 to 1/1/2011


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> Any experience with car rental agencies in St John?  If so, how was it?  Looking for a week rental



I used O'Connor Car rental because they were on site (at the Westin St. John Villas).  They were expensive. They are also notorious for charging $75 for vacuuming out sand from your car.  Apparently they expect you to visit an island with a thousand beaches without getting sand in your car.  (Hint: line the floors and trunk with plastic.) And don't even think of removing your jeep soft cover or they'll charge you for that, too.

Other than that, it was fine.  I'd highly recommend a 4 wheel drive vehicle on St. John as there are many hairpin, steep curves.


----------



## jqg1956 (Apr 6, 2010)

*STJ Car Rental*

We have been using St. John Car Rental right up the street from the ferry dock in Cruz Bay for the past few years.  They have always been very accommodating, and you can use their lot when you're in town - which is a major plus! Personally, I think all the car rental agencies are expensive on STJ, but I would rather use one on St. John rather than renting in St. Thomas, which can be a little cheaper.  Have a great time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 6, 2010)

jqg1956,

Why do you prefer to rent in St. John instead of St. Thomas?  We have a part of 6 going over the Christmas break and thought it would be easier to rent in St. Thomas, but was checking out St. John rentals in case we couldn't find something this late in St. Thomas to take to St. John.


----------



## jqg1956 (Apr 6, 2010)

*STJ Car Rental*

I like renting on STJ because on our last trip we had a mechanical problem with the car - something to do with a loose wire that caused the Jeep to remain reverse - fortunately we were in town and able to back into a spot - called the rental company and they came right away with another vehicle for us.  If it had been a car rental company from St. Thomas I think we would have had a major problem.   Even though most of the rental vehicles are new, considering the abuse most rental cars/suvs get driving around STJ, I  prefer using an on-island company.  Also, while I haven't done it, I think jockeying with the car ferry is more trouble than its worth.  Just my personal feeling.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 7, 2010)

Another benefit from renting on-island is that some rental companies allow you to park in their parking lot in Cruz Bay.  Given how tight parking is in town, this can be a nice perk.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 19, 2010)

I would stay away from O'Connor unless absolutely necessary for a multitude of reasons (one being they bring island unfriendliness to a whole new level which I do not need as a start to a vacation).


----------

